
David Gelernter under consideration for Trump advisor role - jeremyt
http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2017/01/18/yale-professor-under-consideration-for-trump-advisor-role/
======
SnakePlissken
Gelernter summarized his view on the culture wars and the shift in America's
elite class in a 1997 article in Commentary Magazine. It's an interesting take
and certainly relevant to the current political climate.

[http://archive.is/1rt2H](http://archive.is/1rt2H)

------
AllanWrench
Solid choice. Good pick.

